# Fast Skiff 14 Low Sheer



## pxl (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey Guys ,

My name is peter and i'm somehow new in the skiff world.
I'm looking for informations to build a Fast Skiff 14 Low Sheer and change the layout of the deck to have more space ( kinda match the Hcraft Ultra SKiff layout ).
Does anybody have experience with similar type of work ?

I'm waiting for my access to bateau forum to ask Jacques but i saw a lot of very good post here so i figured i could ask as well.

Thanks !

Peter


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I think every FS design by Bateau is amendable to a low sheer. As far as layout is concerned, you can do whatever you want as long as you maintain the frames and frame spacing. Some of the pics on bateau show FS14s with the center thwart removed.

Nate


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I think every FS design by Bateau is amendable to a low sheer. As far as layout is concerned, you can do whatever you want as long as you maintain the frames and frame spacing. Some of the pics on bateau show FS14s with the center thwart removed.
> 
> Nate


I built the FS14 low sheer with some modifications to the plans, and you have any questions about the build I'd be more than happy to help out. Also, the Bateau forum is excellent, with everyone offering advice throughout your build. The changes I made to mine are as follows; I started with the low sheer plan but raised the sheer 1 inch, and lowered the stringers 1/2" to allow enough room under the gunwales for rods to hang without the reels hitting the sole. I also moved the bulkhead forward 8" so that the cockpit area would be longer to accommodate 7' rods facing aft into rod tubes, and making it easier to get them in and out. If you decide to go this route, you build the hull with the bulkheads/frames in the locations shown on the plans, than after you flip the hull you can cut the frame to fit in the forward position. No problem lowering the stringers 1/2", the boat was still self bailing at rest. I used a stock 5 gallon aluminum fuel tank from Boyds Welding in Ocala Fl. that was only $99.00. I sold the boat to the owner of Bateau, Jeff Morrow, and it's in the warehouse of Boat Builder Central in Vero if you're near there and want to see it up close. I never did get a chance to put a motor on the boat, but I think a 20hp would be perfect. Feel free to email, text, or call with questions once you get started, and I'll include a couple of pics. You can see the entire build on the Bateau forum in the Gallery, under, 'mike's FS14 LS build. [email protected] 386-864-0720 Mike


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

seapro17sv said:


> I built the FS14 low sheer with some modifications to the plans, and you have any questions about the build I'd be more than happy to help out. Also, the Bateau forum is excellent, with everyone offering advice throughout your build. The changes I made to mine are as follows; I started with the low sheer plan but raised the sheer 1 inch, and lowered the stringers 1/2" to allow enough room under the gunwales for rods to hang without the reels hitting the sole. I also moved the bulkhead forward 8" so that the cockpit area would be longer to accommodate 7' rods facing aft into rod tubes, and making it easier to get them in and out. If you decide to go this route, you build the hull with the bulkheads/frames in the locations shown on the plans, than after you flip the hull you can cut the frame to fit in the forward position. No problem lowering the stringers 1/2", the boat was still self bailing at rest. I used a stock 5 gallon aluminum fuel tank from Boyds Welding in Ocala Fl. that was only $99.00. I sold the boat to the owner of Bateau, Jeff Morrow, and it's in the warehouse of Boat Builder Central in Vero if you're near there and want to see it up close. I never did get a chance to put a motor on the boat, but I think a 20hp would be perfect. Feel free to email, text, or call with questions once you get started, and I'll include a couple of pics. You can see the entire build on the Bateau forum in the Gallery, under, 'mike's FS14 LS build. [email protected] 386-864-0720 Mike
> View attachment 15280
> View attachment 15281
> View attachment 15282


I watched that build like I did Breaking Bad - couldn't wait for the next installment, and I learned a few useful skills (in both woodworking and chemistry).


----------



## al supak (Aug 21, 2018)

Battfisher said:


> I watched that build like I did Breaking Bad - couldn't wait for the next installment, and I learned a few useful skills (in both woodworking and chemistry).



Where do I go to see this build being done? Was it youtube videos or a web forum? I would love to review it. I am about to start a build and would like to learn before I make mistakes.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

al supak said:


> Where do I go to see this build being done? Was it youtube videos or a web forum? I would love to review it. I am about to start a build and would like to learn before I make mistakes.


You can go on the Bateau forum and see my build in the "Gallery" under album title, mike's FS14 LS build. There are hundreds of builds to look at for ideas, and a very helpful bunch of builders around the world that can answer any questions you may have. Do you have plans already? Mike


----------



## TylerSM (Nov 20, 2018)

So this guide or build, is it still on Bateau? I cant seem to find it. And I love your build. Id like to replicate it. 
Thank you!


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

There's lots of builds on Bateau. 
Here is the SkiffLife build, obviously not hosted on Bateau's forum:
https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/924996-finalized-build-fast-skiff-14_ls.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2018)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

TylerSM said:


> So this guide or build, is it still on Bateau? I cant seem to find it. And I love your build. Id like to replicate it.
> Thank you!


If you go on the Bateau sight and look under plans for power boats under 16' you can pull up a bunch of pics of the boat, both during the build, and finished. There may be more pics in the gallery, but I haven't checked since I posted them a long time back after I finished the build. I did make changes to the plans; I raised the sheer 1" and lowered the stringers 1/2" to gain a little more space for rods hanging under the gunwales, while keeping the reels from banging on the sole. I moved the bulkhead at the front of the cockpit forward to make it easier to get rods in and out of the rod tubes. Can't remember offhand how many inches forward, but probably 8 or 10. I'm not home, so can't check my measurements. I think it would make a great little skiff for 1 or 2 guys, and not really big guys, but it is less than 14' finished due to the lowered sheer, I think 13' 10" by 60" beam. I never got to put a motor on the boat because Jeff at Bateau bought it from me right after I finished the build. I do think it would be perfect with a 20 hp. I think a good option would be to increase all measurements by 10% and get a little bit larger skiff, that would accommodate 2 guys a little better. The boat will be in the Bateau booth at the Florida Sportsman's Expo in Ft. Meyers in February. Mike


----------

